# buying boat without a title?



## bossgobbler

I may buy a boat from a guy in California that is on ebay. He doesn't have the title for the boat. How do I get title for it so that I can register the boat in Florida and does anyone know how much it costs. Looked on the dmv website, but it wasn't much help.

Thanks.


----------



## wld1985

Theres 2 ways.. One Way I will tell, the other way I will hold on to for now..

The right legal way is to go to the DMV tell them, that you want to get a title for a boat that you bought.. They will give you the last known address of the title.. You have to send a certified letter to that address asking for the title, if it comes back unopened then you take that to DMV and get started... If it comes back opened well then hopefully there is a title in it.. Or they could say thanks for contacting me I would like my boat back..


----------



## Evensplit

I would be extremely cautious about buying a boat on ebay, from out of state, without a title.


----------



## just add water

I live in Tenn. and we do not get titles for our boats. If we sell it to someone out of state and they need a title the bill of sale is used to generate one.


----------



## devildog83

> *just add water (2/5/2010)*I live in Tenn. and we do not get titles for our boats. If we sell it to someone out of state and they need a title the bill of sale is used to generate one.


X2 Georgia doesn't issue titles either.


----------



## finfever61

I would be careful about buying from ebay as well but I would start by finding out if California requires or issues titles.


----------



## user10068

I looked at the Cali DMV site and a couple of others, see no mention of title issuance for Cali boats, just rules for registration. There is not even a fee listed for titles. Guess their registration serves as a title. I would check with our local Tax Collector's Office to make sure.


----------



## X-Shark

> I may buy a boat from a guy in California that is on ebay.




Never mind the title for a second.



How much is this "Deal" gonna cost you to get it back home? You can't find a boat to your liking closer to home?



I do know of guys in the New England area that do come to FL to buy used Mako's and then resell them up there.


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen

I bought a boat from over in Alabama without a title. A notorized statement from the owner and the bill of sale was all I needed to register it down in Bay County.


----------



## bossgobbler

> Never mind the title for a second.
> 
> How much is this "Deal" gonna cost you to get it back home? You can't find a boat to your liking closer to home?
> 
> I do know of guys in the New England area that do come to FL to buy used Mako's and then resell them up there.


It's going to cost $200 to ship it here. Seller wants $450 for the boat, but I'm offering less. It's a porta bote, which I can't seem to find one used around here. Cabela's sells them, but they are over 2K new.


----------



## bossgobbler

> *catchenbeatsfishen (2/7/2010)*I bought a boat from over in Alabama without a title. A notorized statement from the owner and the bill of sale was all I needed to register it down in Bay County.


What is the notorized statement supposed to say?


----------



## Tuna Man

Standard Bill of Sale

Sold to, price, date, and any identifying numbers. Make sure the shipping is NOT included in the bill of sale, or you WILL be taxed on that also.

Nice...Price is right.





















I Scratched through "Tag Number" and wrote Motor (Make)..._Evenrude_. "Month Sticker" to IDnumber of engine, "Decal Number" to Model Number and "Year Sticker" to HP of engine. Mine wasn't even "Notarized" but I live in Alabama, and WE have no problem here.


----------



## CCC

Bought mine in Alabama last year, you can print bill of sales, didn't even need to get mine notorized, brought it back to Florida and they gave me a title.


----------



## Sea Monkey

> *CCC (2/12/2010)*Bought mine in Alabama last year, you can print bill of sales, didn't even need to get mine notorized, brought it back to Florida and they gave me a title.


 I bought mine from Alabama also. Alabama doesn't title their boats. I just took the above mentioned things plus a pencil copy of the hull #'s to the FL.DMV and recieved my title. I had to take a piece of paper and put in over the hull #'s and then take a pencil and shade over the hull #'s to get them to show up on the piece of paper. I did this with my boat and a jetski.


----------



## pmurphy

I live in Mississippi and we don't require a title either. I just bought a boat motor trailer from a guy in Alabama and all I needed was the boat registration form from our dept of fisheries website. It had a bill of sale printed on it. I would check with your dept of wildlife fisheries and parks. Call them if you can't find what you need on their website.


----------



## King Mike

Just did this last week. Went to alabama with intentions on buying a boat. I get there like it and want it then i ask for the title... Theres no titles in alabama he says so i called the tax office in okaloosa county (where i live) and asked them what i needed. They told me ask long as i have the alabama registration and some kind of bill of sale thats all they needed. When i went to register the boat and trailor it cost me 9 dollars to get a title made and the only thing that sucked was having to go get the trailor weighed without boat on it. all togeather not a big deal bottom line get registration and some kind of bill of sale (doest have to be notorized.)


----------



## JointVenture

I did this not too long ago either and it was really simple. In Louisiana, they title trailers and not boats, whereas in Florida, we do the opposite. In order for the DMV (FL) to register and title your boat, they will needtwo piecesof information: a notarized bill of sale *<U>and</U>* the previous vessel registration. Mycase for instance, the LA DMV f*cked up the year of the hull on the previous registration, making it 10 years older than it actually was. I pointed this error out to the Florida DMV and the mistake was quickly corrected! Good luck!


----------



## gblakeney

JointVenture said:


> I did this not too long ago either and it was really simple. In Louisiana, they title trailers and not boats, whereas in Florida, we do the opposite. In order for the DMV (FL) to register and title your boat, they will needtwo piecesof information: a notarized bill of sale *<U>and</U>* the previous vessel registration. Mycase for instance, the LA DMV f*cked up the year of the hull on the previous registration, making it 10 years older than it actually was. I pointed this error out to the Florida DMV and the mistake was quickly corrected! Good luck!


Glad I found this. I have a problem I think I figured out today, but this makes me feel somewhat better now.

I was given a '58 Feather Craft Vagabond II by my late great uncle back in 1994. Never had any papers. I read today that Alabama has no boat title law. Also, looks like Louisiana only requires a notarized bill of sale. 

Looks like the last registration decal on the boat was '92. I don't have the registration papers either 

So - my dad is pretty sure his uncle's widow will help him get a notarized bill of sale for me.

No title in had, but with this bill of sale, and knowing Alabama requires no boat title, do you think I will have any problems titling the boat in Louisiana?

Thanks!


----------



## DreamWeaver21

I bought a boat from AL and brought it to FL. I needed a bill of sale and current AL registration. Not sure where people are getting the notary idea. It is not needed.


----------



## gblakeney

Thought I was in the clear till I realized I probably need the registration. 

Going to call the appropriate Alabama department to see if they can provide any info on this boat since it hasn't been registered in almost 20 years.


----------



## pappastratos

No titles in Alabama, I bought one last year from So. Carolina, owner gave me several titles/official documents on boat, motor, & trailer.


----------



## captjimV.A.S

*are you sure*



wld1985 said:


> Theres 2 ways.. One Way I will tell, the other way I will hold on to for now..
> 
> The right legal way is to go to the DMV tell them, that you want to get a title for a boat that you bought.. They will give you the last known address of the title.. You have to send a certified letter to that address asking for the title, if it comes back unopened then you take that to DMV and get started... If it comes back opened well then hopefully there is a title in it.. Or they could say thanks for contacting me I would like my boat back..


 I went last week to do just that for a boat I got from a person who brought it with out a title from the owner It was regestered in calif. The DMV here gave me the guys name but would not give me his address to send him a letter so I'm stuck or what else can I do.


----------



## circlehook69

*bossgobbler, Thought you would like to know...I just saw a porta boat (12ft) on Pensacola craigslist for $400. Looks like it's a 3 seater with the oars. Beats buying off line and not being able to see it first. Good luck with your search.*


----------



## seacat3982

How can I find out where a boat was last registered, If I have no paper work on it?
I have been told I could find out by using the Hull number on the back of the boat,
Does anyone know how this is to be done?


----------

